# Android auto possibility?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No. The Gen 1 radio doesn't have the capability.

If you really want the feature, there are aftermarket headunits that support it. I don't know that it's worth the effort.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Android Auto is something fairly new. It wasn't around in 2014. 

I didn't find out about it myself till last year. 

According to google. It was released in March 2015. I don't know when it hit car manufactures.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Not many GM vehicles have carplay or android auto available to them. Most are still using the Gen 1 Mylink system.

Is CarPlay/Android Auto worth it? Not really. To me, the only real benefit vs Gen 1 Mylink is being able to use your own apps, and even then it's still a lot less expensive to just get a dash/windshield mount for your phone and connect to the radio using Bluetooth.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Not many GM vehicles have carplay or android auto available to them. Most are still using the Gen 1 Mylink system.


What? Most GM vehicles are using the newer system now, if not all of them by now. The only ones I remember still using the Gen 1 system were the previous model Traverse/Enclave and the SS, and those vehicles have since been upgraded to a new model (and the SS was discontinued).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Not many GM vehicles have carplay or android auto available to them. Most are still using the Gen 1 Mylink system.
> 
> Is CarPlay/Android Auto worth it? Not really. To me, the only real benefit vs Gen 1 Mylink is being able to use your own apps, and even then it's still a lot less expensive to just get a dash/windshield mount for your phone and connect to the radio using Bluetooth.


Just about every current GM product is now using the 7" or 8" displays found in the Gen 2 Cruze, with a 2nd generation 7" display appearing in some 18/19 models. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Per the Android Auto website, these are the General Motors vehicles with Android Auto:

Aveo 2017- Bolt EV 2017- Camaro 2016- Camaro Convertible 2016- Colorado 2016- Colorado/S10 2017- Corvette 2016- Corvette Convertible 2016- Cruze 2016- Cruze Hatchback 2017- Equinox 2018- Impala 2016- Malibu 2016- Silverado 2016- Silverado HD 2016- Sonic 2017- Spark 2016- Suburban 2016- Tahoe 2016- Trailblazer 2017- Traverse 2018- Trax 2017- Volt 2016- 

Acadia 2017- Canyon 2016- Sierra 2016- Yukon 2016- Yukon Denali 2016- Yukon XL 2016- 

Encore 2017- Envision 2017- LaCrosse 2016- Regal 2016-

That is more than I realized, but at the same time, is not accurate. For example, my parents ordered a new 2018 Acadia last fall and neither Carplay or Android Auto was available to them in ANY trim package. That was something I specifically asked the dealer about. Yet the list says the 2017 up Acadia has Android Auto.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Acadia *DOES* have Car Play and Android Auto, since the new model was released in 2017, with either of the screen sizes.

Per GM:



*Audio system*, 7" diagonal Color Touch Screen with GMC Infotainment System, AM/FM with USB ports, auxiliary jack, Bluetooth streaming audio for music and most phones, Apple CarPlay, Android Auto and voice-activated technology for radio and phone
*1 - Includes (U2K) SiriusXM Satellite Radio.* 
*2 - Includes (U2K) SiriusXM Satellite Radio. Upgradeable to (IO5) 8" Diagonal Color Touch Screen with GMC Infotainment System.
*

*Audio system, *8" diagonal Color Touch Screen Navigation with GMC Infotainment System, AM/FM/SiriusXM, USB ports, auxiliary jack, Bluetooth streaming audio for music and most phones, advanced phone integration featuring Apple CarPlay, Android Auto and voice-activated technology for radio and phone


----------



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

There is a company ...in Australia I believe, that makes an add-on for the Gen 1 cruzes to add Android auto functionality.

Naviplus is the company name, I haven't tried them yet as it is a bit pricy, but I will be getting it to try out this summer.

It's nice because it works with the factory system.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------

